# mud motor



## tallen92 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone ran or running the boss drives h4400 mud motor? What do y'all think about it?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 17, 2015)

Idea is really nice.  Give it a year or so to see how it holds up.  Ever hear of the first generation sport v?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 17, 2015)

^ ran a first gen v in ark last year... Buddy has had nothing but trouble... But i think he's already broke every cast part on his and had it replaced lol


----------



## dom (Aug 18, 2015)

tallen92 said:


> Anyone ran or running the boss drives h4400 mud motor? What do y'all think about it?



save money and buy Mud Buddy HDR when it comes out. You'll go faster and have a proven frame


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 18, 2015)

What kind of boat are you going to put it on?


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 18, 2015)

dom said:


> save money and buy prodrive or gatortail. You'll have a proven frame



fify


----------



## dom (Aug 18, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> fify



oh lord....


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 18, 2015)

dom said:


> oh lord....



Just going off of my experience with owning all 3.

Plus, unless something has changed with MB in the last 5 years, their customer service is terrible


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 18, 2015)

going on a havoc


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 18, 2015)

They couldn't tell me how many units they had in the field or what percentage of warranty claims they were running since they opened up the doors so I passed on them and decided to stick with ole faithful with no reverse ..  There was a guy on FB that bought one and didn't have it a month and boss drives bought it back from him and he has not purchased another one.....  that tells you something...

I went to boss drives facebook and located people who bought one and he was the only one who would respond to me when I asked them all how they were liking them..


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 18, 2015)

Whew, this sure does make me feel good... sounds like i should've went with that mud buddy 7000


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> They couldn't tell me how many units they had in the field or what percentage of warranty claims they were running since they opened up the doors so I passed on them and decided to stick with ole faithful with no reverse ..  There was a guy on FB that bought one and didn't have it a month and boss drives bought it back from him and he has not purchased another one.....  that tells you something...
> 
> I went to boss drives facebook and located people who bought one and he was the only one who would respond to me when I asked them all how they were liking them..



I've heard the boss was much better than the v, and boss stands behind their product.... I've talked to several that love them with very few complaints


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

tallen92 said:


> going on a havoc



I feel like those boats do a lot better with outboards


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

tallen92 said:


> going on a havoc



Put an out board on it and a jackplate and be done with it. Lot less noise, faster, more year round use, more reliable, and can still run super shallow water.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Put an out board on it and a jackplate and be done with it. Lot less noise, faster, more year round use, more reliable, and can still run super shallow water.



I own a mud motor and I will agree with all of the above besides the super shallow water. Your capabilities will be NO where near what a surface drive will offer in this dept and yes before my boat now I had an outboard rig with a tunnel hull and a jack plate..... There is no comparison.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

Boat with a jack plate will run on step in 3 inches of water, only difference is, is mud. Throw in hard bottom and they are back to even playing field. But even outboards can run in strait mud. People get mud rigs because they think they are cool, its the duck dynasty thought process.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Boat with a jack plate will run on step in 3 inches of water, only difference is, is mud. Throw in hard bottom and they are back to even playing field. But even outboards can run in strait mud. People get mud rigs because they think they are cool, its the duck dynasty thought process. https://youtu.be/NVOfwqncnY4



No, people get mud boats/motors because they run in mud & vegetation. Attempting to say an Outboard can go where a mudmotor can is, ignorant.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Boat with a jack plate will run on step in 3 inches of water, only difference is, is mud. Throw in hard bottom and they are back to even playing field. But even outboards can run in strait mud. People get mud rigs because they think they are cool, its the duck dynasty thought process. https://youtu.be/NVOfwqncnY4



This is completely false. I have owned both and went one step further with a tunnel hull on my outboard rig. I have ran the same places with both boats and I am telling you that there is NO comparison. Here is another scenario. Lets say you are hunting a big flat where there is shallow water for a 1/4 mile or more and the ducks are using the far side. You run in with the outboard and stop at the spot. How do you plan on getting that boat back on step??? If you think a surface drive is unreliable, use your outboard as a surface drive and see how long it last lol. Also, that boat I had would run in about 8" of water on step. 3 " is not even ankle deep


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

There are very few places a mud boat will go that I can't get in an outboard. But honestly how many of these people ridding the lakes and rivers around here actually use theirs for what they are for?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> This is completely false. I have owned both and went one step further with a tunnel hull on my outboard rig. I have ran the same places with both boats and I am telling you that there is NO comparison. Here is another scenario. Lets say you are hunting a big flat where there is shallow water for a 1/4 mile or more and the ducks are using the far side. You run in with the outboard and stop at the spot. How do you plan on getting that boat back on step??? If you think a surface drive is unreliable, use your outboard as a surface drive and see how long it last lol. Also, that boat I had would run in about 8" of water on step. 3 " is not even ankle deep



Looks at flats boats they do it all the time. What size boat were you running what a center console heavy boat? Try it in a smaller john boat with a light motor, a hunting boat. There is always a way to the birds. Some people are just lazyer than others. How many times do you need the motor compared to the downsides of it?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Woods lets just agree to disagree. This convo is only gonna go south. True there are guys that have them and never use them as intended but to me they are worth it for what i wanted it for. It has gotten me places my other boat would not and it will open up a bunch of out of state opportunities for me. Your outbord works for you and my surface drive works for me.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> There are very few places a mud boat will go that I can't get in an outboard. But honestly how many of these people ridding the lakes and rivers around here actually use theirs for what they are for?



There is only 1 place, out of all the locations I hunt, that an outboard is ok.

It's awesome that an outboard does everything you want, but I hunt in vegetation, tidal mud flats, stump filled lakes, and shallow hard bottom lakes.

A mud motor is far superior in all of these.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 19, 2015)

Woods I have to chime in .... What kind of boat do u have that can carry any load that will run in 3 inches of water ??? I have a hellsbay skiff that is one of the best shallow water boats made with a Jackplate and it's not a 3 inch boat ... 5 inch on step and hope for no logs bc the motor skeg is in the mud but not prop ... I also have a mud boat and we have been hunting Gators the last 3 days and my outboard would not go where I've been without possibly serious and costly damage ... My mud motor bounced right up .... So I also will strongly disagree with you .... My skiff I can fish where guys on paddleboards fish but not close to 3 inches .... People with another kind of boat fish 70% of the available water compared to me and duck hunting in Florida with the vegetation I feel the same way about a mud motor I have as much or more access to available water the other people ... But if ur a outboard guy that's great but to call out people u don't know bc they have a mud motor is ignorant bc there a tool not a status symbol !!! IMHO


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

I run both, did you not read. I hunt Florida too, St Johns river the big o, kissimmi chains. All out of my mud rig because i can only keep one at my place down there. 90 percent of the places I go there are 20' bass boats way up in the backs of the cuts and pockets. They make it through the grass just fine. Yes there are  a few places that you absolutely can't get with an outboard, but how many of the people that own mud boats using them in places that they don't need them. Never called anyone out just stated that there is a large majority with them that don't need them. Just like saying all young hunters are the duck dynasty crowd.


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 19, 2015)

I didn't post this asking you to call anyone "duck dynasty'' hunters or to cause a ruckus about outboard vs. surface drive. I asked what ya'll thought about the new mud motors (boss drives).


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for those who gave their opinions on the motors. Obviously my mind is set on a MUD MOTOR i don't like being limited on where i can go because i do in fact hunt a LOT of shallow muddy stumpy waters with heavy vegetation


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

Well if you are set on a mud motor, you should get a mud boat. One that is designed to run with the motor. That way the motor will actually perform like it is suppose to.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Well if you are set on a mud motor, you should get a mud boat. One that is designed to run with the motor. That way the motor will actually perform like it is suppose to.



That is one thing i do agree with you on. Make sure you have a mud hull or you will be disappointed for sure.


----------



## Barroll (Aug 19, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Put an out board on it and a jackplate and be done with it. Lot less noise, faster, more year round use, more reliable, and can still run super shallow water.



How does your outboard do in stumps?  Or beaver dams?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

Barroll said:


> How does your outboard do in stumps?  Or beaver dams?



It does alright, just don't lock it down. Let it kick up and its all good. Got a winch can make it go across dry ground too.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good laughs!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> It does alright, just don't lock it down. Let it kick up and its all good. Got a winch can make it go across dry ground too.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

Tallen to ur origanal post ... I have a buddy who sells the boss motors and if u have specific questions I believe he would answer them honestly ... He is in Florida though ... But if u want his name and number just send me a PM and I'll send to you ..... Every boat and motor has a trade off in my mind or Id be the first 1 in line for the 1 boat that can do it all ....


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes back to the original post. Pretty sure those boss drives didn't fair too well in the timber, outboards were running all around them when they kept  cracking.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

Woods I can see that ur the ultimate source of knowledge on outboards of all kinds and we should all PM you and get ur exact setup bc it must be the only set up that will work .... My buddies in Mississippi need to call u bc 90% of there hunting is in timber and they all have mud motors but maybe there just feeling a little DD!!!!! And if something cracked or broke on a outboard everyone would be passing them ... You think no one has ever knocked off a lower unit or damaged one where that repair is in the thousands of dollors.... I've seen that happen  to guys running the flats with there  jackplates and outboards .... But to the original post buy whatever you want with ur hard earned dollor and have fun !!!!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 20, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> Woods I can see that ur the ultimate source of knowledge on outboards of all kinds and we should all PM you and get ur exact setup bc it must be the only set up that will work .... My buddies in Mississippi need to call u bc 90% of there hunting is in timber and they all have mud motors but maybe there just feeling a little DD!!!!! And if something cracked or broke on a outboard everyone would be passing them ... You think no one has ever knocked off a lower unit or damaged one where that repair is in the thousands of dollors.... I've seen that happen  to guys running the flats with there  jackplates and outboards .... But to the original post buy whatever you want with ur hard earned dollor and have fun !!!!



Easy big fella. Just giving the man a different perspective. You know making sure that there is someone that does point out some other options and negative points. He can do what he wants to do.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 20, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Easy big fella. Just giving the man a different perspective. You know making sure that there is someone that does point out some other options and negative points. He can do what he wants to do.


Bless your heart


----------



## tallen92 (Aug 20, 2015)

Gator trax was my first option with mud buddy 4500 Black Death but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 20, 2015)

Pushpole!!!!!!!!!!!!!     reverse and stumps or oilfield pipelines  when used in conjuction with an outboard is just beggin for a cracked housing.


----------



## dom (Aug 20, 2015)

if i was buying all over again i'd be doin HDR on a Prodigy Timber. I think when the HDR is readily available gator tail is gonna have problems. 

Customer service experience with mud buddy has been great for me and even better going straight to Prodigy.


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 20, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Pushpole!!!!!!!!!!!!!     reverse and stumps or *oilfield pipelines  *when used in conjuction with an outboard is just beggin for a cracked housing.



Talk about stressful at 4 am!


----------



## andyparm (Aug 21, 2015)

Good times in here!! Hahaha. I'm an outboard man myself. The few times I've been in the SD boats were thrilling times to say the least. You can run for miles through thick vegetation, over logs and stumps, through mud, etc. etc. and they will haul a VERY LARGE load of junk while doing all that. They are very impressive doing what they're meant to do. I know this has nothing to do with the OP but since opinions are flying and I'm bored I'll add in my .02....

Like I said SD boats are IMPRESSIVE. What is not impressive is the $15-20K price tag on most of them. I bought my duck boat for $2500 and have maybe spent another $500 in misc. repairs, etc. since buying it 4 years ago. That includes busting the shaft because of prop to stump contact which may have been avoided with the SD. The $300 to fix it wasn't even a months payment on that $20k boat so I'll always take my outboard. Flip side of that is if I ever come across that extra money I'll probably have a SD boat in my drive way....actually I'll probably put that towards a 31' Contender so I'll probably never have a SD boat...the real reason I have a $2500 duck boat is because all of my money goes to offshore fishing, diving, and travelling places that ARE NOT Georgia to surf. Whatever is left in mid October goes to quickly throwing my duck hunting JUNK together in time for our annual SELA trip. 

I just learned two things about myself.

1. I have waaaaaaaaaay too many expensive hobbies
2. I don't put nearly enough effort into my duck hunting

Hope this finds everyone doing well and getting ready for the teal season. I'm super bored trying to burn up these last 45 minutes before quitting time.....yep...


----------



## Weldbiltkiller (Aug 26, 2015)

Gator Trax with a GTR. FTW!! 


Those new HDR's do look good though.


----------



## stump1966 (Aug 27, 2015)

You can tell school has started back all the little kiddies on this forum are irritable. Grow up fellows and help each other out


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 28, 2015)

stump1966 said:


> You can tell school has started back all the little kiddies on this forum are irritable. Grow up fellows and help each other out



I musta missed sumpin???


----------

